# Canon Considered One of the Top 100 Global Tech Leaders



## Canon Rumors Guy (Jan 26, 2018)

```
<a href="https://www.thomsonreuters.com/en/products-services/technology/top-100.html">Thomson Reuters</a> has completed their list of the Top 100 Global Tech Leaders and Canon is part of the very select group of companies to make the list.</p>
<p><strong>From Thomson Reuters:</strong></p>
<blockquote><p>It’s not easy to become a Top 100 Global Technology Leader. We analyze 28 factors across eight performance pillars to find out who truly sits at the top.</p>
<p>Our proprietary methodology goes beyond financials to capture a holistic view of what it takes to thrive.</p>
<p>This objective approach uses probabilistic programming techniques, drawing on both proven valuation strategy and unique data assets in a way that only Thomson Reuters can deliver.</p></blockquote>
<p><!--more--></p>
<p><strong>The methodology behind the list:</strong></p>
<p><strong>Management & investor confidence</strong>

<em>How well run is the company? How much confidence do investors have in it?</em></p>
<ul>
<li>Combined alpha model sector rank</li>
<li>Credit combined sector rank</li>
<li>Management score</li>
<li>Shareholders score</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Legal compliance</strong>

<em>How litigious is the organization? Does the company live up to its contracts and regulatory obligations?</em></p>
<ul>
<li>Average litigation per year in areas of employment/labor, intellectual property, commercial law and contracts, civil rights, and unfair competition</li>
<li>Product responsibility score</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Financial performance</strong>

<em>How is the company performing financially? How profitable is it?</em></p>


<ul>
<li>Asset worth</li>
<li>Free cash flow per employee</li>
<li>Leverage</li>
<li>Operating income margin</li>
<li>Revenue growth (3 year)</li>
<li>Return on invested capital</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Innovation</strong>

<em>How innovative is the company?</em></p>
<ul>
<li>Average patent grants per year</li>
<li>Patent grants per application ratio</li>
<li>Research & development spend</li>
<li>Innovation score</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Risk & resilience</strong>

<em>How prepared is the company to withstand shocks and disruptions?</em></p>
<ul>
<li>Geopolitical risk</li>
<li>Number of suppliers</li>
<li>Number of customers</li>
<li>Supply chain risk</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>People & social responsibility</strong>

<em>How well does the company treat its employees and community?</em></p>
<ul>
<li>Community score</li>
<li>Corporate social responsibility strategy score</li>
<li>Human rights score</li>
<li>Workforce score</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Reputation</strong>

<em>How well is the company perceived by the public and other stakeholders?</em></p>
<ul>
<li>Overall news sentiment</li>
<li>Controversies score</li>
</ul>
<p><strong>Environmental impact</strong>

<em>What is the company’s ability to reduce environmental impact?</em></p>
<ul>
<li>Emissions score</li>
<li>Resource use score</li>
</ul>
<p><strong><a href="https://www.thomsonreuters.com/en/products-services/technology/top-100.html">View the Top 100 List</a> | <a href="https://www.thomsonreuters.com/en/products-services/technology/top-100/download-report.html">Download the Full Report</a></strong></p>
<span id="pty_trigger"></span>
```


----------



## Talys (Jan 26, 2018)

Congrats to Canon. As this is top 100 tech (of any sector), being on it is a real accomplishment.

Sony, Adobe, Apple and Microsoft are on it, too. Kudos to South Korea for LG and Samsung making the cut too, though that doesn't have a lot to do with photography. It is notable that Nikon, Olympus, Panasonic are not. Panasonic more so as they make a lot of consumer electronics.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Jan 27, 2018)

Hewlett Packard must be really good, they are on the list twice, once as HP. Technically, they are two different companies.

Hewlett-Packard split the PC and printers business from its enterprise products and services business on November 1, 2015, resulting in two publicly traded companies: HP Inc. and Hewlett Packard Enterprise.[8] In 2017, Hewlett Packard Enterprise spun-off its Enterprises Services division as DXC Technology and its Software division to Micro Focus.

I suppose Canon could split into printers, Cameras, and Medical and have three entries.

Sony could split into Sensors, Cameras, TV Sets and Smart Phones, and still have one on the list


----------



## Talys (Jan 29, 2018)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> Sony could split into Sensors, Cameras, TV Sets and Smart Phones, and still have one on the list



You missed two biggies (yuuuge) -- Movies (as in Sony Entertainment) and Playstation.


----------

